
Headphone Mode = Do Not Disturb - anthelios
https://medium.com/@PeachSquared/headphone-mode-do-not-disturb-a4cfe5d64308
======
dingaling
Sorry, I cannot agree with this sentiment.

You are paid as a servant of the company and that duty includes responding to
and assisting your co-workers.

Perhaps they are interrupting you because their work is more important than
yours, perhaps not. But that's not your call. Raise it with your manager,
don't resort to being ignorant.

If your environment is not conducive to achieving assigned tasks then raise
that too with your manager, don't resort to being ignorant.

I have several friend who are commercial pilots, they wear headphones all the
time when on duty. But they will absolutely give attention to anything their
cabin crew asks them, no matter how trivial, because the team is what ensures
a safe flight.

~~~
falcolas
> commercial pilots, they wear headphones all the time

Err, that's because they use those headphones to communicate with ATC and
other pilots. And protect their hearing.

> You are paid as a servant of the company and that duty includes responding
> to and assisting your co-workers.

That... depends. If your job includes some mentoring, absolutely. If your job
is go get a feature out the door by Friday, you can't necessarily afford to be
interrupted by Tony from sales.

------
throwaway2016a
Some of the people on my team have headphones in all day every day... that
makes all the time Do Not Disturb.

This post shows that you don't trust your team to communicate. If someone is
interrupting so often it is disrupted it is up to the team to communicate
that. And if need be, have a manager mediate.

You should also be able to tell someone who interrupts you at an inopportune
time that now is not a good time and ask them if they can wait.

On the flip side, the rest of the teem should know that other people's time
and concentration is important / expensive and be respectful not to interrupt
when not necessary.

Programming especially is a team sport. Doing this is not being a team player.

I'm all for social cues to tell others now would not be a good time to disturb
you. I just think this kind of absolute is not the right way to do it.

With that said, if it works for this particular team. More power to them.

Edits:

Also, I have headphones in all the time because I like to listen to music. But
I don't mind be interrupted (I'm a manager, it's my job to keep people moving
and if they are stuck I want to know). So am I only allowed to listen to music
when I'm in DnD mode?

